# Ride for help day 23.09.2017 in Püttlingen



## zeitweiser (15. Juli 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/events/216417095550694


----------



## Deleted 294333 (15. Juli 2017)

Für diejenigen die nicht bei facebook sind:
Muss man sich anmelden oder kann man einfach so vorbeikommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2017)

Martin schreib mal genaues hier rein


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Juli 2017)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Martin schreib mal genaues hier rein


http://www.bikeaid.de/community/kal...p_day_lucabiwer/event-5969d1933af0c/date-4923


----------



## zeitweiser (4. September 2017)

hier könnt ihr Euch anmelden.
https://beta.doodle.com/poll/vykfn6inr2zmxh8y


----------



## phschneider (7. September 2017)

Thema Helfer/Spenden - wann beginnt die Veranstaltung? Bzw. ab wann müssen Kuchen und Salat vor Ort sein?


----------



## zeitweiser (7. September 2017)

wir sind am Vormittag vor Ort.
Kuchen und Salate können gekühlt gelagert werden..
Start der Touren ist 14:00


----------



## SebGapp (9. September 2017)

Was kann man sich denn unter den einzelnen Touren vorstellen? 
Speziell die Downhill Tour wäre interessant.

Teilnehmen möchte ich auf jeden Fall, bin nur unschlüssig bei welcher Tour.

Gruß


----------



## zeitweiser (10. September 2017)

SebGapp schrieb:


> Was kann man sich denn unter den einzelnen Touren vorstellen?
> Speziell die Downhill Tour wäre interessant.
> 
> Teilnehmen möchte ich auf jeden Fall, bin nur unschlüssig bei welcher Tour.
> ...


Wir haben einen Bereich an dem man sich Downhillmäßig bissl austoben kann. Ist aber keine Tour nur eine Strecke die man mehrfach fahren kann.
Die Touren sind auf eher flachem Terrain in gemütlichem Tempo auf reichlich Trails mit einer Verpflegung in der Hälfte der Strecken.


----------



## phschneider (21. September 2017)

Gibts eigentlich Park-Empfehlungen? Bei sovielen Teilnehmern wird's sicher am Jungendwald etwas eng ...


----------



## zeitweiser (23. September 2017)

phschneider schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Park-Empfehlungen? Bei sovielen Teilnehmern wird's sicher am Jungendwald etwas eng ...


ja wenn du von unten aus Püttlingen hochkommst kann man rechts Richtung Elm ganz gut parken oder nachdem du links Richtung Sportplatz abgebogen bist direkt vor dem Wald wieder rechts rein.
Dürften in Summe so 40 Plätze sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (26. September 2017)

Ich war dabei war ein super Tag mit schönen Trails rund um Püttlingen für eine Tolle Sache...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (31. Oktober 2017)

*3500 €*
*für LUCA*

Danke Euch ALLEN für die Mithilfeganz egal ob aktiv oder passiv, ich hoffe Ihr hattet einen schönen Bike-Day mit Freunden für eine tolle Sache‼️ denn ohne Euch geht es nicht Danke .
glg
TomTom


----------

